# Airbrushes



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I know jack about airbrushing. But I'm thinking I would have a lot more paint color options if I don't have to use Pactra or Tamiya spray cans anymore. At $5+ per can it's ridiculous to do large scale lexan bodies.

Anyway, I would never be doing extremely intricate painting, just mostly spraying solid colors over large areas. At most I'd fade a couple colors. So I don't think I would need a big dollar airbrush to just paint single colors. I was hoping someone could recommend me a couple models to look into that you guys are using to paint bodies. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

Every artist has their own favorite But imho you can't go wrong with a Badger model 150 dual action or the Badger Crescendo 175 dual action.

wood


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

+1 I've been using the Crescendo 175 for a couple years. It was my first airbrush. Very easy to use and results are great.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Grex USA also makes a really great one that is easy for beginners and great for experienced users


----------



## RCDaddy (Aug 16, 2009)

If your spraying mostly solid colors on large scale bodies you might be better off getting a detail spray gun.

http://www.harborfreight.com/hvlp-detail-spray-gun-46719.html


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

You might want to look at this article
http://www.chuckbauman.com/airbrushes-free-airbrush-reviews.htm


----------

